
A Coronavirus Infection - wantacker
https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/03/the-story-of-a-coronavirus-infection.html
======
Kaibeezy
I posted this a couple of days ago. It’s a powerful illustration. Fiction, so
it cherry-picks “facts”, but that’s not necessarily bad.

I agree the title isn’t compelling enough for how horrifying the story is. I
suggested _How Coronavirus Will Kill You_ , but that’s probably clickbait.

~~~
wantacker
Perhaps putting the word 'Fiction' in the title you suggested (clickbait or
not, I think it is utterly relevant to the content) would help? It would be
great if this story made it to the front-page!

